# New! MaxAmps.com LiPo Battery Tester and Low Voltage Alarm



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

Spokane, WA – MaxAmps.com is pleased is introduce the smallest and lightest Low Voltage Alarm on the market. Prolong your battery life by not allowing the voltage on your LiPo pack to drop too low. This unit plugs directly into the JST-XH style balancing tap on your battery pack during discharge and notifies you when to stop running the pack. It can also be used to check the status of your battery at any time. This Low Voltage Alarm (LVA) measures 40mm x 25mm x 11mm and weighs only 5 grams. Do NOT leave the unit plugged into your pack while not in use.

•	Can be used for a LiPo 3.7v (1-cell pack) up to a 29.6v (8-cell pack).
•	Voltage detection precision of 0.01v
•	Red LED will flash when a cell drops below programmed voltage setting (default is 3.3 volts but this can easily be changed to your preference).
•	A loud audible alarm will also sound when a cell drops below programmed voltage setting. This is your indication to stop your vehicle in order to prevent over-discharging your LiPo battery pack.
•	Unplug your battery pack from the speed control (ESC) and unplug the LVA from the battery pack.

MaxAmps.com​


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

how do you plug this in if its a one cell battery? one cells dont have a ballance plug.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

Good point


----------



## boyzrc (Jan 16, 2012)

One cell application is probably for battery check option with adapter to dean or bullet.


----------

